# Peugot 50s



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 26, 2014)

Found this last night for my girl. Looks like mid to late 50s. She is cleaning up as I type.


----------



## COB (Dec 27, 2014)

Very cool! Did you get the wheels with it? Please post some pictures when you get it cleaned up!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 27, 2014)

Thank you! I have all the parts its a complete bike the wheels are getting cleaned up.


----------



## bikecrazy (Dec 27, 2014)

Early french bikes have a very artistic look to them. Lots of style. Very cool!


----------



## 66TigerCat (Dec 27, 2014)

Joe - Your upside down pics are making me dizzy. 

Very cool bike.


----------



## rhenning (Dec 27, 2014)

Cool bike but to hard to see with upside down pictures to comment much on.  Is this some kind of test.  Roger


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks Mike!


----------



## halfatruck (Dec 27, 2014)

What's beneath the frame (right behind the chain guard)


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 27, 2014)

That is the rear brake


----------

